# It just does not feel right



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

I was invited to race at a track in the area. They are going to run F1 t-jets on the Slimeline chassis.

I found that RRR sells a nice looking body. but for the body, wheels and chassis I am looking at about $35. I came across an original NIB and looks to be mint. they are asking $50. It would save the time of painting the body and that may be worth the $15 for me.

It just does not feel right to take this car out of the box and possible damaging a collectible in a race. However I am really into shelf queens either.

Do you guys run your Mint cars if it is the only you have?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

bkreaume said:


> I was invited to race at a track in the area. They are going to run F1 t-jets on the Slimeline chassis.
> 
> I found that RRR sells a nice looking body. but for the body, wheels and chassis I am looking at about $35. I came across an original NIB and looks to be mint. they are asking $50. It would save the time of painting the body and that may be worth the $15 for me.
> 
> ...


 
Hell yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I used to have shelf queens. They were nice to look at. But I run all my cars now.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Drive it like you stole it


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe I'm a noob on this but I tend to have 2 sets of cars. Racers & shelf queens. That's just me though.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I did the same thing when I was Newbie Hence... I stopped doing that after a while though.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Personally, I already have more runners than I can keep running anywhere near peak efficiency. Therefore, I have no reason to even think about running any of the cars in the collection. The collection is made up of all new, mint, unrun cars and they will stay that way.

On the rare occasions when I see a newly released car that I just HAVE to run, I'll get two. I used to buy two all the time. But more and more that is becoming less likely, especially as the price for a new car escalates.

There are plenty of opportunities for me to pick up used cars at $10 or 3/$25. A lot of times the bodies are in pretty good to excellent shape. There's just no need to buy a new body for running. Plus I enjoy the challenge of getting a used car running well - it may be the most enjoyable part of the hobby for me.

Of course, there are the Aurora cars which I ran when I was a kid. I still run those even though most still look like they are brand new. But I only run by myself (with no guard rails) so the chances of messing up the body are practically nill. However, there are still cars with fragile parts (like the exhaust pipes on the Grand Prix racer) that if I do run, I am very careful.

If I recall correctly, the Aurora slimline F1 bodies have some fragile parts. They will almost certainly get broken off in a race. So for me, I would not pay a premium price for a mint body then use it where it will probably have something get broken off. If it's allowed, I'd find a body with those pieces already broken, pay a few dollars for the body and race it.

But, to each his own. Whatever you want to do with your toys, have at it. But just think about how you'll feel spending $50 or so for a car and then trashing the body.

Joe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I run everything, including old collectible Auroras. The one car I was afraid to run was considered a "holy Grail" type car. So I sold it.

Don't the slimlines have fragile little suspension pieces? I could see being careful with it... But if you have a chance to race it against similar cars the way it was intended to be raced, my opinion is go for it.

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Option 3

Get a roughed up one out of a body lot and fix her up to your own specifications.

Then tumble her with wreckless abandon!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hopefully Bad Dawg to the rescue*



Bill Hall said:


> Option 3
> 
> Get a roughed up one out of a body lot and fix her up to your own specifications.
> 
> Then tumble her with wreckless abandon!


I've got about a dozen original slimline F1 bodies in various condition. I'm looking forward to Bruce at Bad Dawg making replica parts which he says are on his to-do list so I can get these back on the road fully equipped. Then you can race the real thing with replica parts and no worries.

Bruce - I've got my order ready (hint, hint)

Tom


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Aurora made two Slim Line F-1 cars, a Brabham and a McLaren. I have had pretty good luck finding beat up examples of both cars. I also found one complete Brabham. I am a cheap codger so these were all under $20 with chassis or a few bucks for a body.

Both cars have suspension parts and tail pipes that are easily broken. Sometimes the windscreen and driver's head are missing as well. I have facked in the missing parts for a coiuple of cars with a mix of plastic and piano wire.

RRR makes a complete copy of the Brabham and a racer version that is one piece and lower cost. The racer may be more durable but I can't say first hand.

Personally, I have no shelf queens.


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

So does anyone have an Slimline F-1 body they want sell?

Thanks for all the replies.



> RRR makes a complete copy of the Brabham and a racer version that is one piece and lower cost. The racer may be more durable but I can't say first hand.


I found the Brabham, I dont see the racer version though


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Sent a PM, depending upon condition you are looking for I may have something you can use.

Tom


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

One other thing to consider when running replicas in a race is if the rules allow resin bodies or not.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

They were made to run, race and have fun. Die casts make good shelf queens, they don't move on their own (yeah, I got bunch of those too). I often love to hear the gasp of a collector when I tell them I'm going to put the $35 car I just bought on an actual track and run it!

Sometimes that's the only car on the track, but it will see road time. They are too fun to let sit.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I would find a good dark blue or tan one and race the heck out if it.

BOOM


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

pshoe64 said:


> I often love to hear the gasp of a collector when I tell them I'm going to put the $35 car I just bought on an actual track and run it!


Heh, heh.

I had a friend who was a toy-soldier buff. He'd go to toy shows, and if he hadn't found much of interest, he'd stop at a comics table and look through the unwrapped comics. He'd buy one and tear out a single page in front of the horrified dealer, saying "I only collect the Helen of Toy ads. Thanks, I didn't have this one," hand him back the remainder of the magazine, and go on his way.










I think it was the look in the dealer's eyes, as much as the ad itself, that he was after. Kind of an a-holey thing to do, but it still makes me chuckle. 

-- D


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Dslot said:


> I think it was the look in the dealer's eyes, as much as the ad itself, that he was after. Kind of an a-holey thing to do, but it still makes me chuckle.


I still do the same thing at gun shows, especially with Mauser 98's, Mosen Nagant's and Carcano's. I'll look though and find a really nice bolt, remove it and find a really nice rifle to put that bolt in. Alot of dealers will object but when I point out the bolts wasn't from a matching numbers gun they usually quiet down. 

It makes me wonder if some of the older cars were ever sold as a sort of 'matching numbers' package, where the gear plates and chassis had either the same number or letter. It probably doesn't matter like it may in 1:1 cars or guns or whatever, if there was just some way to even know what parts came from what assembly plant, and which plants were better than others, that would add to the collectors value I would think.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*To race or not to race...*

I have race cars and a collection. I agree with the general concensus that the cars should be raced, however since I have a prety nice collection of mint and near mint cars, I don't feel the urge to take them out very often. 

I agree with GCS.. Any car can have some track time, but to actually "race" a mint one- I don't quite see it. To each his own, but I would go after a nice example (complete) and run one that someone else knocked the new off of.

I too have quite a few doubles (kinda like stunt doubles). When the racing gets ugly the "runner" replaces the shelf gueen. LOL

-Marc and Marcus

BTW- I will say that my 7yr old gets the exact same cars that his Uncle used to race when he was a kid. Kinda neat sharing those memories this many years later. My older brother wouldn't have it any other way..


----------

